# Evolution Sports Gauge Holders



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2002)

*Evolution Sports Gauge Holders*
Evolution Sports Gauge Holders are manufactured from Aluminum using CNC machining processes. Each Gauge Holder is bored for 2 1/16” or 52mm and counter sunk on one side for Autometer gauges and the other side for VDO gauges. Both sides feature an engraved subliminal “Big E” in the lower right corner. The Gauge Holders are bead blasted to match dash texture and anodized for protection. Each kit includes all necessary hardware and installation instructions.
Click Here for more information on Evolution Sports Gauge Holders. 
































*Gauge Works Steering Column & A-Pillar Gauge Pods*
Evolution Sports is an authorized retailer for Gauge Works Steering Column & A-Pillar Gauge Pods. They are custom designed for each make and model year, providing great fit and finish. These Gauge Pods are offered in black textured ABS plastic and can easily be painted to match the interior color. 
Evolution Sports regularly stocks Gauge Works Steering Column Single & Dual Gauge Pods for the following vehicles:
• VW Golf IV/GTI/Jetta IV
• VW Passat B5/B5.5
Click Here for more information on Gauge Works Steering Column Gauge Pods.








Evolution Sports regularly stocks Gauge Works A-Pillar Single & Dual Gauge Pods for the following vehicles:
• Audi A4
• VW Golf III/GTI/Jetta III
• VW Golf IV/GTI
• VW Jetta IV
• VW Passat B5
Click Here for more information on Gauge Works A-Pillar Gauge Pods.








For more information, please visit www.evolutionsports.com; or contact Evolution Sports.


----------



## RcrVdub (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Evolution Sports Gauge Holders ([email protected])*

Those are the hottest things i've seen in a long while.


----------



## C7rONi3x (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Evolution Sports Gauge Holders (RcrVdub)*

the column mount pods are awesome but why not make some for the mk3??? 
id buy the single one that goes to the left of the radio for my mk3, but i have heated seats and i like them in the winter







.. ill just have to figure out how else to mount my boost gauge, unless you'd make me one for the steering column


----------



## Jader Pack (Dec 26, 2003)

they "feature" an engraved E?
That's not a feature at all. That's an ad.


----------



## madaboutvws (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Evolution Sports Gauge Holders ([email protected])*

nice


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: (jderpak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C7rONi3x* »_the column mount pods are awesome but why not make some for the mk3??? 
id buy the single one that goes to the left of the radio for my mk3, but i have heated seats and i like them in the winter







.. ill just have to figure out how else to mount my boost gauge, unless you'd make me one for the steering column









I agree that the steering column mount is a great placement, esp. for a boost gauge. 
When I had my cabby, I too didn't want to give up the heated seats. So I opted for the 3 gauge holder in the DIN stereo location and re-located the stereo to the center console. Here's a picture showing the approximate viewing angle from the drivers seat - 










_Quote, originally posted by *jderpak* »_they "feature" an engraved E?
That's not a feature at all. That's an ad.

Sorry that you don't like the subtle "_E_".
As you can tell by the pictures above, this is barely noticeable. Yet enough to know that you didn't spend the money on a piece of ABS (which is hard to tightly engrave an outlined letter).
If you have that much of a problem with a business placing a "label" or logo on their product, you are going to have a very difficult time finding products to purchase in this free market society.
Better take your tennis shoes off.. your advertising for Nike.








Matt


----------

